# Jumping up when meeting people



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

It took Mandy until almost age three before she stopped jumping up at people whenever they came into the house. She didn't have much training as a puppy and adolescent (before my time).

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Try to practice long sit stays for a bit. Also instruct visitors to wait for a good sit before giving the dog attention. Good luck.


----------



## FurOnFour (Jun 10, 2008)

*Jumping*

I watch Animal Planet a lot and Victoria Stillwell. Her technique is to stand by the door and tell the dog to wait, while giving treats. The visitor walks in and goes by the dog without speaking or looking until they are sure the dog is settled enough to greet the visitor. In our training class, we have to put our dogs in a "sit" position before allowing anyone to pet them. Hope this helps.

My Golden is 4 months old and weighed 33 lbs. last week. No telling what she will weigh as an adult. Her parents are huge!
Martha


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

It takes lots of practice and training. She is still very young and excitable. Here are a couple ideas.

You can try putting a jar of treats by the door and when you get visitors put her in a sit and treat and praise her as long as she stays off. Get your company in on the act too. Have them make her sit and praise and treat her. 

Nobody should pet her or pay attention to her unless she is being calm and not jumping. She is already excited enough when they come in. If they act excited back and say "Hi Butter" (in that high singing voice most of us use with our dogs) and pay all kinds of attention to her, it will be too much excitement for her and she will not be able to contain herself. Even negative attention is attention, and most Goldens will take any of it they can get.

Have your visitors ignore her totally until she is calm. If she rushes out and jumps on them, tell her "No" or "Off" or whatever your command is, and have them cross their arms and turn their backs on her. Continue to do this until she gets the hint. Most of the time they will sit down with a confused look on their face and wait to see what you are going to do. If she stops jumping and sits, have the visitor calmly turn around and offer her a quick pat. If she immediately jumps up again, have them repeat the process of turning their backs to her. Most dogs figure it out pretty quickly.

Sorry I don't have any great quick fixes. Some dogs are more excited than others and some take longer to get the message than others. She really is still an exhuberant puppy who loves life. It will just take time and training. 

The hardest part will be getting everyone else on board. Most people can't resist a happy puppy and will laugh it off and say "Oh, she is ok, she isn't bothering me!" Which will keep setting your progress back. Your puppy will learn quickly, your guests may not!  Good luck!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I tend to do the same basic thing suggested by Aprilpa except I keep a leash that I can loop around the dogs neck real easy by the front door. I can then also help correct if the dog jumps to greet. The hardest part is when your friends say "it's ok, I don't mind the jumping" as it actually ruins the training you have been doing. Try to stress this before they come to visit.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

We turned our back on Elle. After about 2/3 weeks of doing it all the time she learnt to get someone attention she had to stand and wait to be stroked.

Now it wasn't easy but we got there in the end. Now she is nearly 1 year old and when she does jump we put our arms down our sides and turn our back on her then remembers to either sit or stand..


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Good advise, and I agree, no quick fix.
If she fails to respond to SIT/STAY/OFF, a temporary time-out in another room my be in order.


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

Mine does the same thing. The last new person that Gabriella met at the door she jumped up and put three red mark scratches on our visitor.When I figure out how to stop her from doing I'll let you know. This is mostly out of being excited.And she is going to be 2 years old in Oct.


----------



## goblue (May 29, 2008)

I have 2 Goldens that 3 1/2 months old and they still jump on us. Our daughters that are 4 1/2 yrs old won't go near them now because of the jumping. I have knee'd them off and tell them NO OFF and have even laid them down on the ground and told them No. They just don't get it. We start Puppy Kindergarten tomorrow and hopefully it will go away. I don't like the jumping so I can't blame my daughters. 

Let, me know if anyone gets the quick fix! Has anyone tried the can air? I read about that in another thread. I haven't tried it yet but I plan to.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

I always used a tab leash with my dogs when they were not yet rock solid around the house and otherwise unleashed. It's just and old nylon leash that I cut most of the leash off leaving about six inches of nylon and the snap on, burn the end of the nylon to keep it from fraying. This by itself won't train the dog to do anything but the dog is aware of the weight on the collar and is more likely to give better behavior and the tab lets you give correction when needed and a place to grab in an emergency.
Wagondog


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

goblue said:


> I have 2 Goldens that 3 1/2 months old and they still jump on us. Our daughters that are 4 1/2 yrs old won't go near them now because of the jumping. I have knee'd them off and tell them NO OFF and have even laid them down on the ground and told them No. They just don't get it. We start Puppy Kindergarten tomorrow and hopefully it will go away. I don't like the jumping so I can't blame my daughters.
> 
> Let, me know if anyone gets the quick fix! Has anyone tried the can air? I read about that in another thread. I haven't tried it yet but I plan to.


This is just my opinion but if you have tried "numerous" methods and the pups are only 3 1/2 months old you have not been fair to the pups nor the methods. When you start puppy kindegaten and they suggest a method stay with it and be consistent all the time. ie - it is NEVER ok to jump up. Later if you want to teach a command to allow it fine but for now it must be NEVER and you must be the one to correct for your daughters as theey are obviously too young to do this in a timely fashion. 
I wisk you luck and you have my admiration - two 3 1/2 month old pups AND two four 1/2 girls WOW! You are BLESSED. :wavey:


----------



## goblue (May 29, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> This is just my opinion but if you have tried "numerous" methods and the pups are only 3 1/2 months old you have not been fair to the pups nor the methods. When you start puppy kindegaten and they suggest a method stay with it and be consistent all the time. ie - it is NEVER ok to jump up. Later if you want to teach a command to allow it fine but for now it must be NEVER and you must be the one to correct for your daughters as theey are obviously too young to do this in a timely fashion.
> I wisk you luck and you have my admiration - two 3 1/2 month old pups AND two four 1/2 girls WOW! You are BLESSED. :wavey:


 
Thanks! The puppies do fairly well when separated but when they are together all bets are off its like they don't know the first command. My daughters like it best when they are separate but they still want their own "Pup" so I guess my question is, Is there a way for both pups to listen to me when they are together?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

We had a private trainer out on Monday to help us with Brady's jumping and mouthing. She gave us numerous techniques to try, and the one that's been full-proof so far is stomping/shuffling our feet when Brady tries to jump or bite. This is especially useful on hardwood floors--makes a nice thump-thump-thump and that's enough to scare him enough to stop.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

goblue said:


> Thanks! The puppies do fairly well when separated but when they are together all bets are off its like they don't know the first command. My daughters like it best when they are separate but they still want their own "Pup" so I guess my question is, Is there a way for both pups to listen to me when they are together?


Sure. It will take you longer as you can not possibly have the precise timimg to correct everything with two. Just stay consistent, work on things whenever possible with the pups apart. And don't give up you will definetely see improvement with time. 
Again, good luck!


----------



## Renagade (Jul 16, 2008)

You should take the time and take your dog to obedience training classes. The dam to the puppy we just picked up walked up to my family and reached her paw out to get petted. It never jumped or barked.The dog was exited but knew she wasn't allowed to jump. I am taking the puppy to the same school.


----------



## Carol V (Aug 9, 2008)

It is so nice to read that you have the same concerns and problems....Jack is almost 4 months old and not jumping up when greeting is something I never mastered with my other two goldens...but I did not have this forum to read! So I think I will do better this time...although i think in my case it is not the dog's fault it is my husband's...he is proving harder to train..


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

At almost 6 months, Tucker gets very excited about family (even extended family he is meeting for the first time)and jumps up. He does not jump up on strangers. Keeping him on a leash and saying off and treating with a high value treat will keep him from jumping up. We just have to view everytime a member of our family comes to visit as a training oppoertunity, and make sure we have him leashed and treats ready. BTW- Tucker was about 40 lbs at 4 months. His parents were both champions, within standard. His mom was about 70lbs and dad was about 75lbs. I suspect Tucker is going to weigh more than that, as he already weighs 52lbs at almost 6 mo. No fat on him however.


----------

